# does weed killer go bad ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i bought some last year, i worked fine. i used it this year and the weeds are not dead yet.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

If it froze solid it could have been damaged.


----------



## Indepspirit (Apr 30, 2014)

It can but it's usually more like 4-8 years.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> i bought some last year, i worked fine. i used it this year and the weeds are not dead yet.


We all lose patience as we age :whistling2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

as i left it outside the whole winter, i am sure it froze. the stuff is working, just not well. oh well. i bought more anyway.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> as i left it outside the whole winter, i am sure it froze. the stuff is working, just not well. oh well. i bought more anyway.


I don't know if you did, but try shaking it up really good before using it, that may help. Same thing happened to me.


----------

